# Book or Movie Frodo??



## MasterBaggins (May 10, 2015)

I'm curious. Personally, I prefer book Frodo. In my eyes he was stronger, wiser, and overall I felt like he just knew what he was doing. Although, I did enjoy Movie Frodo, Elijah Wood did well.


----------



## Gothmog (May 10, 2015)

I also prefer the book Frodo. I think that any who read the book will feel the same for two reasons. One, the character is far better written in the book. Two, the reader is directly involved in the creation of the character. We use our imagination to build from the words and help in bringing the character to life. With film all the work is done for us, we see and hear what the director's vision is.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 11, 2015)

Good point there.


----------



## Starbrow (May 11, 2015)

Book Frodo. Probably because I read the books first. Elijah Wood did a nice job, though.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 13, 2015)

Elijah Wood did a very good job as Frodo but can never pick PJ over Tolkien


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 13, 2015)

Yeah. For me I look up to PJ and Tolkien


----------



## King Naugladur (May 19, 2015)

The acting of Elijah Wood was great. However, I still prefer the Professor's Frodo.
King Naugladur.


----------



## Nesia (May 20, 2015)

Book Frodo.  I don't mind Elijah, it's PJs fault how Frodo acts in the movie.


----------



## Joe Fights Morgoth (Jul 6, 2015)

I like Elijah a lot but he comes off kind of weak and pathetic in the movies, however in the book he's courageous and strong minded.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 16, 2015)

Book no contest.


----------



## Meisiluosi (Aug 3, 2015)

Elijah Wood was okay but it's book Frodo, hands down. More complex, older, wiser - and less of a damsel in distress.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wood was more than okay, but book Frodo would be the choice. But characters are almost always better than movies, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dor-nu-Fauglith (Aug 30, 2015)

Book Frodo seemed wiser, more calm and a whole lot more lively. Frodo in the films was more troubled, more consumed by the ring, and was strangely lacking in personality after he left the Shire.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 31, 2015)

I actually like that he was more consumed by the ring =D.
I agree with the whole lacking personality thing.


----------



## Julia123 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have chosen movie as I watched the movie and love that, but as i see the book is also good.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 26, 2016)

I really love Elijah Wood as an actor, he's no James Mcavoy (that's for sure) That is to say that his range isnt as far and between, however his acting in Wilfred and The Good Son was superb. And Iliked Elijah as Frodo in the first part of the movie "concerning Hobbits" at the beginning. But by the end of the film I wasn't totally convinced as him as Frodo. However, I will say Martin Freeman, is one of my favorite actors, He's amazing in Sherlock, The Office, Love Actually. And I was completely sold on him as Bilbo. I felt he truly brought Bilbo to life.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

I actually don't like Frodo as a character... to be honest, I like Sam more, both in the Book and Movie. Bilbo is my favorite Hobbit, though. Love Martin Freeman's take on that character. Elijah is probably one of the best actors of his generation, but, his Frodo was missing something. Was it wisdom? Was it maturity? I really don't know.


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Feb 17, 2017)

The plucky Frodo whose true story is told in the original manuscripts of the "Red Book of Westmarch" not the fictionalized, condensed Reader's Digestish and diminished frodo of the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 18, 2017)

If I disregard all the events (aberrations) of the movie that are not actually in the books, then the movie and the book concur rather well on their presentation of Frodo’s character. What disturbed me personally most was an altercation on lembas between Frodo and Sam whilst on their way to Shelob’s lair: that is completely out of character.

The movie also omits a magnificent paragraph of the book on the same spot when Sam and Frodo exchange thoughts on the sense of tales, take a happy sleep afterwards, and are then found by Gollem who gets a blow of bad conscience when finding them that way.

Yet, leave that aside, and Frodo’s character is well depicted in the movies. Too sad this can’t be said from other personalities. Take Gimli, for example; the movie disfigures his character entirely and makes him look like a stupid and a clown.


----------



## Rilien (Mar 2, 2017)

Book Frodo.
Book everything!


----------

